# Rajintek Triton 280 seltsames Phänomen!



## JanJake (24. Dezember 2015)

*Rajintek Triton 280 seltsames Phänomen!*

Hallo und frohes Fest. 

Kumpel von mir hat sich vor einiger Zeit eine Triton gekauft. Da hatte ich mir den Entschluss gefasst auch eine zu holen. Die ist einfach Top für den Preis und vor allem kann man die erweitern nach Bedarf!

Hier mögen vielleicht viele über die meckern, aber ich finde es gibt nichts besseres als die in dem Preisrahmen, vor allem da man bei der einfach alles ändern kann bei Bedarf. 

Jetzt aber mal zu meinem "Problem"

Bei der WaKü sind Farbzusätze dabei. Leider kein Orange, dafür habe ich dann Rot genommen. 

Seid etwa 4 Wochen ist die jetzt im Einsatz und ich habe an der Wakü nichts geändert. 

Aber mein Problem jetzt, das Wasser ist GELB?! 

Wie kann das kommen? Oder ist so etwas ein Anzeichen dafür, dass etwas nicht stimmt? 

Hoffe vielleicht hat wer eine passende Antwort darauf.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Rajintek Triton 280 seltsames Phänomen!*

PH-Wertänderung im Wasser. Alle Farbstoffe sind abhängig vom PH Wert.  Durch Korrosion verändert sich der PH-Wert im Wasserkreislauf.

Noch ein kleiner Tipp: Plexiglas ist einer der "dämlichsten" Konstruktionsstoffe, weil es extrem Spannungsrissemfpindlich ist. Schön zwar für Messausstellungsstände, aber eigentlich untauglich für Produkte im täglichen Einsatz. Achte bei allen Verschraubungen und Anschlüssen darauf, dass so wenig Spannung wie möglich in den Grundkörper eingetragen wird.


----------



## JanJake (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Rajintek Triton 280 seltsames Phänomen!*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> PH-Wertänderung im Wasser. Alle Farbstoffe sind abhängig vom PH Wert.  Durch Korrosion verändert sich der PH-Wert im Wasserkreislauf.
> 
> Noch ein kleiner Tipp: Plexiglas ist einer der "dämlichsten" Konstruktionsstoffe, weil es extrem Spannungsrissemfpindlich ist. Schön zwar für Messausstellungsstände, aber eigentlich untauglich für Produkte im täglichen Einsatz. Achte bei allen Verschraubungen und Anschlüssen darauf, dass so wenig Spannung wie möglich in den Grundkörper eingetragen wird.



Ah okay, gut zu wissen! Ich werde es auf jeden Fall weiter beobachten. Kumpel hat auch nicht schlecht gestaunt als ich ihm das Bild geschickt habe davon. Man schmeißt rot rein und es wurde gelb. 

Bevor ich die halt gekauft habe, habe ich mich auch schlauch gemacht über die. Viele schrieben halt über Risse in der Pumpe. 

Also habe ich die so leicht wie möglich und so stark wie nötig angezogen. 4 Wochen und keine Probleme soweit bis jetzt. 

Dann werde ich mir aber auch bei zeiten einmal eine neue Pumpe + CPU Kühler zulegen. 

Es ist am Ende mein Ziel halt auch meine GPU damit zu Kühlen.


----------

